# vaginal bleeding after kidding



## feistymomma

I have a 2nd freshner (3 yr old) does that I purchased 2 weeks ago. She freshened March 1st with twins. When I first got her she has some slight discharge still but that was at 10 days post kidding. Tonight when I got her to take her to the milking barn, she had some blood on her tail ans a little on her leg. There was nothing coming out of the vagina and it actually looked pretty clean. I pushed on her a little bit, and she sort of squated. I milked her out. She was a little more antsy on the stand, but I also took longer than normal because I was examining her. She is eating fine, drinking fine and all around acting fine. I have been treating her for staph pimples on her udder for about a week. They are starting to dry up but are still there. Just wanted to know if I should be looking out for anything. Thanks! :blush2


----------



## prairie nights

Amber, 

unless it was a considerable amount of blood, I would not be worried. Was it bright red blood or just bloody/brownish looking discharge ? Also make sure this was hers, my does rub all over each other and "share" their discharge, be it plug, lochia, etc.


----------



## feistymomma

It was bright, but it was a small amount. Just not sure what it is. She is in a stall by herself right now, still trying to get her use to the other girls. So it was hers, but I am only guessing it was vaginal bleeding because there wasn't any cuts or scrapes and it was located where it was. I Did notice a little more brown gooey discharg dried on her tail as well. Should she still have minimal discharge 25 days post kidding? No temp and still milking well. She is a little off on production but only by like a 1/2 lb. I don't even know if you would count that. Idk. I am a nervous Nelly when it comes to my goats.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Sounds like "wait and watch". She'll be 3 weeks post kidding so I would assume the discharge at this point would be slight.

I have a doe, 4 days post kidding, that has bloody red discharge. I'm worried, but I think it's normal. It's quite red with the normal slime of post kidding discharge. So I have to ask, should I be worried? Kidding was normal, twins in normal diving position. They came quick, were quite large compared to the doe, and I didn't even have to go in to check for position. I did check after the second kid was born to see if there was more. There was none, just placenta, which she passed. I had a doe that didn't pass the placenta quickly (took two days) so I've been checking temps on both. This doe with no issues had a temp of 104 a couple of days ago (yes, I checked other does) so gave her banamine and everything has been ok since. 

Sorry to hijack your thread, Amber, but seems that they're related.


----------



## MF-Alpines

feistymomma said:


> I am a nervous Nelly when it comes to my goats.


Me, too!!!!


----------



## feistymomma

Hijack away Cindy. I think any answers would help us both. Glad to know I am not the only one that worries! My goats are part of my family so i tend to worry about them like I worry about my human kids. This doe was a birthday gift from my husband so he is also worried about something happening to her. ( my friends tell me that only in Indiana can a woman find getting a goat from her husband to be romantic).


----------



## swgoats

Cindy, my doe that kidded last week is still very messy, pretty red. I've never done the kidding stall thing before (in Texas they were in paddocks), and it is kind of grossing me out since I'm in closer contact with her. I'll turn around and she's left me a present on my stool or on a bucket or on the kids.

Goats are very romantic presents, a load of hay or straw is good too


----------



## feistymomma

There was a little bit more this morning. Just enough to stain her tail a bit, and a little had dripped down on her udder. There was a little bit coming out of the vagina, but I am talking about a couple of drops. Idk- I was just not expecting to see blood 26 days post kidding. But I think I am worrying too much.


----------



## doublebowgoats

My goats freshened around the same time a yours and are still having a bloody discharge. Pretty normal unless it gets really smelly or lot of bright red blood


----------



## Island Creek Farm

Mine are 3 weeks out and we still get periodic spots


----------



## feistymomma

Ah good, that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## edmartinez

Hello, just wanted a little help. My goat kidded yesterday (2) she is still pretty fat and her stomach is moving quite a bit still. Is this normal should I be worried? It's been about 14 hours she is eating and walking around like normal.


----------



## punchiepal

Hello and welcome
Did she pass the placenta? Most times if they pass it, they are done. Rarely, there may be another kid in there but not often. 

Next time, if a new thread is started more of us will see it.


----------



## Sandra McVey Crawford

feistymomma said:


> I have a 2nd freshner (3 yr old) does that I purchased 2 weeks ago. She freshened March 1st with twins. When I first got her she has some slight discharge still but that was at 10 days post kidding. Tonight when I got her to take her to the milking barn, she had some blood on her tail ans a little on her leg. There was nothing coming out of the vagina and it actually looked pretty clean. I pushed on her a little bit, and she sort of squated. I milked her out. She was a little more antsy on the stand, but I also took longer than normal because I was examining her. She is eating fine, drinking fine and all around acting fine. I have been treating her for staph pimples on her udder for about a week. They are starting to dry up but are still there. Just wanted to know if I should be looking out for anything. Thanks! :blush2





MF-Alpines said:


> Sounds like "wait and watch". She'll be 3 weeks post kidding so I would assume the discharge at this point would be slight.
> 
> I have a doe, 4 days post kidding, that has bloody red discharge. I'm worried, but I think it's normal. It's quite red with the normal slime of post kidding discharge. So I have to ask, should I be worried? Kidding was normal, twins in normal diving position. They came quick, were quite large compared to the doe, and I didn't even have to go in to check for position. I did check after the second kid was born to see if there was more. There was none, just placenta, which she passed. I had a doe that didn't pass the placenta quickly (took two days) so I've been checking temps on both. This doe with no issues had a temp of 104 a couple of days ago (yes, I checked other does) so gave her banamine and everything has been ok since.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, Amber, but seems that they're related.


----------



## Sandra McVey Crawford

This morning I Che LES my momma and 2 kids and the momma is bleeding exactly as you are talking here. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Sandra McVey Crawford

This morning I checked my on my baby goats and the momma is bleeding.


----------



## punchiepal

Sandra,
Welcome
Not enough info here.
Temp? How long post delivery? Bright red or browner, older blood. Goats have lochia for a few weeks just like humans do.
Next time, please start a new post so everyone sees your info, less confusing.


----------



## Isabell saltsman

My goat had kids yesterday. She still working on passing the afterbirth. It ripped earlier and she is bleeding now. Should I worry


----------

